# iMac Alu : ronronnement étrange...



## skystef (19 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci avec un iMac neuf. Il y a comme un vrombissement, une sorte de ronronnement permanent qui ne s'accélère pas quand le mac est sollicité. On dirait plus une vibration car si je penche l'iMac vert l'avant (en soulevant un peu le pied), ça s'estompe.

Est-ce que ça pourrait venir d'un composant (transformateur, ventilos? )ou est-ce normal. Je ne sais pas trop comment décrire ce bruit. :mouais:


----------



## mjpolo (20 Janvier 2008)

Si ça peut aider:
j'ai un iMac 24", je peux penché l'écran, bouger dans n'importe quel sens , aucune différence dans le bruit qu'il émet.
Bien sûr j'ai un léger soufflement: il y a malgré tout dedans un dd et 3 ventilos qui tournent 
en tout cas ce bruit devrait être régulier.

Mon premier iMac, avant l'échange, a commencé a faire des petits bruits un peu irréguliers après une semaine d'utilisation: en entendait par intermitance un petit bruit de frottement comme si les palmes d'un des ventilos touchaient quelque chose.

Et quelque soit l'activité et le nombre d'applis ouvertes, même quand le disque optique est utilisé, le bruit est constant.


----------



## hike (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir 
J'ai le même symptôme , du coup j'ai mis un carré d'éponge ( 15 x 15 cm ) sous le pied , ça diminue le bruit ....... et en plus c'est plus facile d'orienter l'iMac de droite à gauche .
En plus ma table (en pin) fait "caisse de raisonnance" quand ce bruit s'amplifie ,et quand je pose mes pieds sur la barre qui est sous la table le bruit "double" de volume .....
Maintenant le bruit est largement supportable , alors qu'au début je montais le son sur itunes pour couvrir le bruit tellement s'étais insupportable 
( + l'écran trop brillant = les 15 premiers jours j'ai eu mal au crâne avant de m'y faire )


----------



## mjpolo (20 Janvier 2008)

hike a dit:


> Bonsoir
> J'ai le même symptôme , du coup j'ai mis un carré d'éponge ( 15 x 15 cm )
> Maintenant le bruit est largement supportable , alors qu'au début je montais le son sur itunes pour couvrir le bruit tellement s'étais insupportable



:afraid: bruit iMac alu 24" insupportable??...alors ta machine a un pb(?)...
Je suis très sensible à toutes sortes de bruits (j'ai aussi un cube donc sans ventilo) et je peux te dire que j'entends davantage le dd du cube gratter que celui de l'iMac: rien qu'un léger souffle des 3 ventilos; mais je peux écouter iTunes la nuit, le son au minimum, sans problème


----------



## huexley (20 Janvier 2008)

On a déjà eu quelques iMacs qui avaient un problème avec un ventilateur interne Tu devrais contacter Applecare pour qu'il soit remplacé


----------



## skystef (20 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> On a déjà eu quelques iMacs qui avaient un problème avec un ventilateur interne Tu devrais contacter Applecare pour qu'il soit remplacé




Je vais le changer de meuble pour faire un test. Au premier démarrage, il était sur un autre meuble et je ne me suis pas aperçu du bruit maintenant que j'y repense...


----------



## hike (20 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> :afraid: bruit iMac alu 24" insupportable??...alors ta machine a un pb(?)...
> Je suis très sensible à toutes sortes de bruits (j'ai aussi un cube donc sans ventilo) et je peux te dire que j'entends davantage le dd du cube gratter que celui de l'iMac: rien qu'un léger souffle des 3 ventilos; mais je peux écouter iTunes la nuit, le son au minimum, sans problème



C'est un iMac 20" ,  au début il faisait presque autant de bruit que mon frigo (que j'ai débranché pour comparer )  ,  et comme je ne savais pas si  le  SAV  pouvais venir  jusqu'a chez moi  ( je suis  à + de 70 km  d'un réparateur  agréé )   pour voir le pb , car je n'avais pas envi de renvoyer ma machine au bout de 15 jours et que je n'est qu'un ordi ........

Depuis le SAV est venu pour changer la carte mère ( 2fois ) , et j'ai l'impression que ces 2 démontages  ont calmé  le bruit  ;  j'en avais parlé  au gars  qui  m'a dis que sa pouvais venir du 3ième ventilo (quand on sort l'écran on en vois 1 de chaque coté , se serais l'autre qui est cahé) et comme il était envoyé que pour la carte mère il m'a dit de rappeler le service Apple pour une autre intervention  (j'ai pris la garantie  3 ans   je peut voir venir )

Le SAV à mis moins de 8 jours (par intervention) pour remplacer la carte mère    (entre l'appel au service Apple et l'intervention à domicile)


----------



## skystef (20 Janvier 2008)

Ouais, voilà, on dirait le ronronnement d'un frigo... Ce bruit vient du ventilo vers les bouches d'aérations en haut derrière l'écran. 

Je n'ai pas encore essayé sur un autre meuble mais quand mon iMac est dans un meuble qui fait angle avec le mur, y'a donc un espace vide derrière qui pourrait faire "raisonner le bruit"... C'est très bête ce que je dis mais quand je tourne l'imac, ça ne le fait presque plus (il faut se rapprocher du mac pour entendre le bruit).

Bon si je ne trouve pas d'autres solutions --> SAV  :hein:


----------



## mjpolo (21 Janvier 2008)

skystef a dit:


> Ouais, voilà, on dirait le ronronnement d'un frigo... Ce bruit vient du ventilo vers les bouches d'aérations en haut derrière l'écran.
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore essayé sur un autre meuble mais quand mon iMac est dans un meuble qui fait angle avec le mur, y'a donc un espace vide derrière qui pourrait faire "raisonner le bruit"... C'est très bête ce que je dis mais quand je tourne l'imac, ça ne le fait presque plus (il faut se rapprocher du mac pour entendre le bruit).
> 
> Bon si je ne trouve pas d'autres solutions --> SAV  :hein:



ça pourrait très bien venir de la "caisse de résonance" qui fait ton bureau avec l'angle de la pièce (le bureau lui même est déjà une caisse de résonance)...

pour le savoir je te conseille de le mettre ailleurs, sur une table par exemple, pour voir si ça fait pareil.


----------



## AlexZen (26 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,

J'ai exactement le meme pb. On ne peut pas dire que ce soit un bruit assourdissant mais comparé à mon ancien 24" blanc, c'est le jour et la nuit (sans jeu de mot sur la couleur ...)
J'ai placé une tapis en mousse en dessous du pied mais le bruit est tjs présent. Je suis allé voir un ami qui a le même, le bruit est moins présent chez lui. Bref je ne pense malheureusement pas qu'un retour SAV puisse changer qqch. Je pense sincerement que cette machine est assez bruyante. Je ne parle meme pas de la colorimetrie qui est totalement déplorable d'origine. Vaut mieux recalibrer correctement.
Bref, cette machine est belle, c'est vrai, j'attends mes 4Ga de Ram commandées pour pousser mes tests. Mais pour l'instant ce bruit tache un peu ma satisfaction.


----------



## mjpolo (26 Janvier 2008)

AlexZen a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le meme pb. On ne peut pas dire que ce soit un bruit assourdissant mais comparé à mon ancien 24" blanc, c'est le jour et la nuit (sans jeu de mot sur la couleur ...)
> J'ai placé une tapis en mousse en dessous du pied mais le bruit est tjs présent. Je suis allé voir un ami qui a le même, le bruit est moins présent chez lui. Bref je ne pense malheureusement pas qu'un retour SAV puisse changer qqch. Je pense sincerement que cette machine est assez bruyante. Je ne parle meme pas de la colorimetrie qui est totalement déplorable d'origine. Vaut mieux recalibrer correctement.
> Bref, cette machine est belle, c'est vrai, j'attends mes 4Ga de Ram commandées pour pousser mes tests. Mais pour l'instant ce bruit tache un peu ma satisfaction.



Je suis tout à fait de ton avis: très bel ordi, design, perf, mais qualité des matériaux et d'assemblage très irrégulière et en baisse (comme les prix, tiens...)

Je pense qu'apple fait tout pour démocratiser ses produits grand public et attirer de plus en plus de switcheurs. Bonne idée en soit mais il serait dommage qu'il soient, eux aussi un jour, déçus...


----------



## skystef (29 Février 2008)

Je remet ce sujet au goût du jour car après deux semaines dans les mains de techniciens Apple: ça ronronne toujours.

Ils ont changé tous les ventilateurs, ils ont refait toutes les mousses à l'intérieur, ils ont même changé le disque dur. Rien. ça fait comme une raisonnance vers le haut de la machine. Quand on appuie avec les mains derrière l'imac on peut perturber la vibration.

D'où ça pourrait venir? Le magasin va envisager de me changer la machine...


J'en ai marre.... 

Edit: j'aurais bien aimé avoir l'ancien modèle en plus...


----------



## jdiogon (2 Mars 2008)

Et si le fait que tout le monde ne constate pas le même bruit vienne des différents disques durs que vous avez ?
Si ça se trouve le 500Go sort d'une mauvaise série, et fait du bruit, et pas le 250Go par exemple.
Non ?

Il faudrait que tout le monde poste le modèle (en plus de la taille) de son disque


----------



## huexley (2 Mars 2008)

jdiogon a dit:


> Et si le fait que tout le monde ne constate pas le même bruit vienne des différents disques durs que vous avez ?
> Si ça se trouve le 500Go sort d'une mauvaise série, et fait du bruit, et pas le 250Go par exemple.
> Non ?
> 
> Il faudrait que tout le monde poste le modèle (en plus de la taille) de son disque



Effectivement, démonter le disque dur interne et le netbooter pour eviter la vibration du lecteur optique me semble une excellente idée


----------



## geneosis (29 Juin 2009)

j'ai exactement le même problème. Un ronronnement dans le Mac, une sorte de "tac tac tac tac", rapide, et qui semblait venir du ventilateur du lecteur optique. Le bruit varie en fonction de la vitesse de rotation du ventilateur. Sans parler du fait que ce même ventilateur passe sans complexe de 700 rpm au démarrage à 3500 voire 4500 rpm (4500 c'est quand il fait chaud dehors).
Convaincu que le problème venait du "optical drive fan", et mon iMac alu 24" n'étant plus sous garantie, je me suis procuré chez iConcept et pour 40 eur un ventilateur neuf (pièce officielle Apple)...
Après remplacement, le bruit persiste toujours, et je ne vois vraiment pas quel peut en être la cause. 
Parfois je me dis que c'est a cause d'une pièce mal remise, par les techniciens d'ICLG a qui j'avais remis ma machine il y a quelques mois, et que la rotation du ventilateur fait tapoter cette pièce contre une autre, par vibration.

Est ce que depuis le temps, l'un d'entre vous a trouvé la raison de ce bruit?


----------



## AlexZen (2 Août 2009)

J'ai également toujours ce probleme de ronronnement .. mon mac n'est plus sous garantie (vive la garantie un an chez Apple) et ca commence à me taper sur le système.
Avez vous trouvez la solution kit à demander à un technicien Apple de faire une réparation que je paierai.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## geneosis (10 Août 2009)

je me suis encore occupé du problème, mais quand ce sera le cas je posterai ici pour tenir au courant.


----------



## Tiwii (1 Mars 2012)

skystef a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit souci avec un iMac neuf. Il y a comme un vrombissement, une sorte de ronronnement permanent qui ne s'accélère pas quand le mac est sollicité. On dirait plus une vibration car si je penche l'iMac vert l'avant (en soulevant un peu le pied), ça s'estompe.
> 
> Est-ce que ça pourrait venir d'un composant (transformateur, ventilos? )ou est-ce normal. Je ne sais pas trop comment décrire ce bruit. :mouais:



Bonjour,

On est en 2012 mais il semblerait que ce problème soit récurrent. J'ai acquis un iMac 2011 semestre 2 et j'ai exactement ce bourdonnement plutôt désagréable depuis le début. C'est mon 3ième iMac, et j'ai eu le problème sur les 3.
J'ai pu lire sur certains forums différentes causes mais aucune ne tienne vraiment la route, les solutions envisagées n'ont absolument rien résolu.

Est ce qu'en 2012, quelqu'un est capable de répondre clairement à ma question, d'où vient ce bruit désagréable ? Est-ce une caractéristique des iMac ?

Dans l'attente de vos réponses constructives, je vous salue 

Tiwii


----------



## r e m y (1 Mars 2012)

vibration due à la rotation du disque dur je pense, et amplifiée par le meuble sur lequel l'iMac est posé.

Essayez de poser l'iMac sur une autre surface pour vérifier que le bruit disparait


----------



## Tiwii (1 Mars 2012)

LE son disparait lorsque je penche mon Imac vers l'avant.


----------



## geneosis (1 Mars 2012)

Pour moi le problème vient du ventilateur «hard drive». Le son varie en fonction de la vitesse de rotation de celui-ci. Effectivement quand je penche mon iMac (modèle alu mid-2007) le son s&#8217;atténue voir disparait. Je n&#8217;ose pas démonter l&#8217;iMac pour atteindre ce ventilateur parce qu&#8217;il faudrait retirer tout le chassis et je ne suis pas assez sûr de mes compétences en ce domaine. Le ventilateur doit se trouver près d&#8217;un élément quelconque et le frottement avec celui-ci doit être la source du ronronnement, sinon c&#8217;est le ventilateur lui-même qu&#8217;il faut changer. La pièce devrait coûter dans les 45&#8364; (j&#8217;ai déjà remplacé un autre ventilo sur l&#8217;iMac, c&#8217;était le prix).

Voilà pour mon diagnostic.


Chez moi ce problème est intervenu après que **** () ait effectué une réparation non nécessaire sur l&#8217;iMac, le problème était juste une réinstallation de l'EFI a cause d&#8217;un plantage dans la mise à jour de celui-ci qui faisait démarrer le Mac avec un écran éteint et des bips successifs. Je sais par contre qu&#8217;ils l&#8217;ont complètement démonté afin de chercher un problème matériel inexistant (longue histoire mais je sais de quoi je parle). Quand il m&#8217;ont rendus la machine après 7 semaines (!) et   75&#8364;, le bruit à commencé à apparaître, et quand je le leurs ai fait remarqué il m&#8217;ont gentillement dit d&#8217;aller de ... Voilà pour la petite histoire.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2012)

iMac 27" i5 2011 acquis en juillet dernier, j'ai eu vite fait de régler le pb: lever le pied faisant disparaitre ce bruit, j'ai placé un CD sous le pied, pas complètement enfoncé: il faut maintenant tendre l'oreille vers la machine pour l'entendre, mais très atténué. si on lève le pied, on ne l'entend plus du tout.
pb résolu. Pour moi


----------



## r e m y (1 Mars 2012)

C'est bien pour ça que je pense que le problème vient du meuble sur lequel on pose l'iMac et qui fait caisse de résonnance. 

Du coup, une petite vibration du disque dur (ou d'un ventilateur) se propage par le pied et est amplifiée.


----------



## geneosis (1 Mars 2012)

Chez moi, le fait de soulever le pied napporte aucun changement.


----------



## r e m y (1 Mars 2012)

geneosis a dit:


> Chez moi, le fait de soulever le pied napporte aucun changement.


 
On parle du pied de l'iMac, pas le tien!


----------



## breizheau (14 Mars 2012)

J'avais eu ce gros pb qui m'avait fait acheter un autre mac et depuis, changement de DD par un SSD, plus un bruit...

Du coup, j'ai 2 mac à la maison qui marchent nickel. :rateau:


----------



## Gemcela (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème et ce depuis la mise en service en février de cette année.

Effectivement lorsque j'incline l'écran vers l'avant ce bruit disparait. Egalement si je désolidarise le Mac du meuble en le soulevant simplement.
Aucune vibration ressentie au niveau du Mac.

Il s'agit à mon avis d'un phénomène de résonance entre meuble, mac et mur.

Dur dur à corriger si ce n'est de changer complètement l'environnement de travail.
Je vais essayer un tapis caoutchouté pour isoler.

C'est frustrant...........

Gem.....


----------



## firstimac (21 Mai 2012)

Gemcela a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème et ce depuis la mise en service en février de cette année.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, oui c'est ça, mon mac 27" de janvier 2011, emettais également un léger bourdonnement je me suis vite aperçu que le meuble avec le pied alu faisait caisse de résonnance et j'ai solutionner le problème aves un tapis mousse, il y a encore un petit bourdonnement mais il faut vraiment preter l'oreille


----------

